
Ask HN: 25 year old skilled hacker, stuck as laborer in midwest.  Please help - hacker_25
Despite hearing constantly about the booming job market and how difficult it is to hire engineers at startups, I have yet to find a position for myself.  I've been out of school (BS Computer Science) for a year and a half now, and other than a short IT contract that did not require a degree, haven't had a job in my field.<p>After looking for jobs all over the country, driving to places several hours away to interview, doing phone interviews, and coding challenges, I still haven't had any offers.  I was freelancing for a while (front end design, full site development, jQuery work), but those projects have finished or dried up.<p>I know I'm smart, I pick up new languages and frameworks quickly, I have a website and past projects to share, some small github projects, a lengthy resume of IT jobs with web development as well, and reasonable people skills. What am I missing to get a job even remotely appropriate to my education and experience?  Right now I'm working full time as a laborer at a large hardware retailer and going crazy.  I come home banged up and tired, and even though I have ideas for projects not much is happening.<p>What should I do?  I've heard of people getting one tickets to SF and couch surfing and finding a job their first week, is that realistic? Only for people with certain skillsets and experience? An outdated cliche?  What about Austin and NYC?<p>Thanks for reading.<p>P.S., I have been on HN for 3+ years on another username, if that matters to anyone.
======
kls
Given that you have front end skills I would not suspect your skills so long
as your portfolio looks professional. I would suspect like others have that it
is a matter of location. If you are fee to head for CA then I would do so. Now
is a good time to be out there. What I have been finding is that their are a
lot of contracts but not a lot of W2 perm jobs. You kind of have to figure out
the contracting gig and float from contract to contract right now, if you are
in other areas. Once you figure that out there is plenty of work, is just how
you find it. I sometimes wonder when I read these articles about the post-job
economy if this is what they are talking about. If it is, and everything is
going to be contract based then it is going to kind of stink for all parties
involved only the candidate that are good at sales and marketing will find the
work (fortunately for me, I have at least passable skills in them). Here is to
hoping some of that work out in the valley explodes out to the rest of us.

~~~
hacker_25
> Here is to hoping some of that work out in the valley explodes out to the
> rest of us.

No kidding! I also wonder how companies will find experienced people without
putting newbies into the pipeline, so to speak. There will always be the
driven, the self taught, and the clever fakers, but wouldn't it work better to
have some well trained hard workers as well?

~~~
kls
What I do personally is I reverse contact recruiters, I highlight my front-end
and mobile skills while politely reminding them that they are hard skills to
fill. I briefly explain my experience integrating with teams remotely and ask
if they have any contracts that have been unable to fill a UI/UX position, if
they do, I ask if they would consider talking to their client about the
possibility of filling the position through a remote engagement. I offer to be
onsite for 30 days and to make regular weekly visits every 3 months if they
need it to feel comfortable. 9 times out of 10, when you get in the door and
start producing they don't really care that you are remote and tell you not to
bother wasting the time traveling out. I think the 30 days up front is key, it
makes them comfortable with the relationship forming before you are just some
person out there in the digital no man's land.

------
mindcrime
If you're interested in working in Chicago, IL or Raleigh/Durham, NC, shoot me
an email. We're hiring at Open Software Integrators. prhodes@osintegrators.com

~~~
hacker_25
Thanks for responding, I sent you an email!

------
nsomniact
Sometimes you have to go where there is a demand for your skill set. If you
don't mind moving, get on a plane and get to one of those spots. I think it
would show a lot of commitment to your "craft" to potential employers.

Also the first week scenario perhaps might be hyperbole. This is all
predicated on how you might fit with an employer. I've known folks moving from
your neck of the woods to find a position within a couple weeks.

Good Luck!

------
mschaecher
Hey, I'm from Nebraska, work at Airbnb. Made the move with no job though. Drop
me an email if you want. schaecher.michael AT gma

------
bartonfink
The company I work for is hiring in Denver, CO. Shoot me an e-mail if you'd be
interested and I'll do what I can to help.

~~~
kls
If you don't mind saying what company is that? I am starting a contract with
an education based company out in Denver in a few weeks and I wonder if it is
the same organization.

~~~
bartonfink
It's not, I work for Mapquest on a new product called Vibe. If you'll be out
this way, give me an e-mail anyway if you'd like to chat.

~~~
kls
Cool I am remote, but I will be in office from time to time, I will shoot you
an email when I am heading out that way, I have never been to CO so I am
looking forward to it.

------
guynamedloren
I work for a startup in LA. We're looking for a great frontend engineer. Let's
talk? Shoot me an email (see profile).

~~~
hacker_25
Emailed! Thanks for replying.

------
Jun8
Interesting in the greater Chicago area? Shoot me an email.

~~~
hacker_25
Email sent! Thanks for responding.

------
billsix
what do you want to do? if unknown, which courses did you like the most?

~~~
hacker_25
Well as a freelancer, I really liked building and enhancing whole websites for
people, bringing to bear my programming, markup, visual design, and online
marketing knowledge. I think I could be lots of differein programming or front
end jobs.

